# Need help choosing I'm new



## Cvrxr (Aug 6, 2014)

I do not know that much about cameras or camcorders. I have been looking for something that is going to give me good video quality for outdoors as well as Maybe doing some reviews and tutorials I do not want to go over the price range of $250 and I am looking for good auto focus and something where I won't have to deal with settings all the time here are the cameras I have been looking into. 

Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS5 


Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ70


Panasonic FZ72


Sony HDR-cx190 HD handycam 5.3 mp camcorder 2012 model 


Gopro hero 3 white edition


CANON POWERSHOT SX280HS


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 6, 2014)

Go pro


----------

